# Jumanji



## NameOfBand (Dec 31, 2017)

No discussion about the Jumanji soundtrack here so far I can see. I took notice of the soundtrack when I watched the movie and I really liked it. Maybe it's like cheesy and classic or something but I liked it. Listening to it again now to see if I still think the same. What do you guys think? Btw I liked the movie as well except for the ending.

//NoB


----------



## NameOfBand (Jan 10, 2018)

No one? :O


----------



## Atarion Music (Feb 6, 2018)

I still haven't seen it but I'll head over to the ytube and give the soundtrack a listen


----------



## Cowtothesky (Feb 6, 2018)

One of my favorite comedies of the decade. I LOVED this movie. Hilarious.

I thought the score was good and added to the film nicely. But, I really didn't pay much attention to it as I wanted to understand all of the dialogue. Jack Black is a comedic genius.


----------

